# preferred pre-workout



## jbt0214 (May 2, 2011)

I keep cycling between Jack'd, SuperPUmp and Dymatize Xpand.  I have also tried Assault and Thai Lunacy (probably my fave, but one of the costliest.)


----------



## Rodja (May 2, 2011)

Lit Up or Mesomorph for stim-based
Premax for non-stim

If I go the stim route, I add 15g of MAP to it.


----------



## Dirtydave311 (May 2, 2011)

they got this new stuff c4 thats out thats pretty good... usually its noxlpode and jacked for me


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 2, 2011)

Diet mountain dew for me.


----------



## Good Grip (May 2, 2011)

Premax non stim is hands down the best Pre-workout ive ever tried bar none. the 4.5g of GPLC in it beats any stims imo.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 3, 2011)

i like superpump max the best bar none.the fruit punch taste like kool aide.i do not like mesomorph at all and i paid a lot for it and i have a full botle now i can not use i feel like i am on crack it is way way to strongh for me.i wasted 40 bucks.i can get sp max for like 14 bucks stupid choose by me.


----------



## TampaSRT (May 3, 2011)

Controlled Labs White Flood. Had a coupon for Assault, so I am getting ready to give that a try just to switch it up. Some people will say pre-workout sups are garbage, but when you are 40 years old, work all day and are raising a teenage girl, you just need a little pick me up before the gym sometimes


----------



## mich29 (May 3, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> Controlled Labs White Flood. Had a coupon for Assault, so I am getting ready to give that a try just to switch it up. Some people will say pre-workout sups are garbage, but when you are 40 years old, work all day and are raising a teenage girl, you just need a little pick me up before the gym sometimes



I agree with this one.sorry to hear about the teen daughter in this day and age that has to be a full time job.


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 3, 2011)

Mesomorph is my personal fav for the stim quality and high dose of beta alanine, however, you guys have peaked my interest about this non-stim  pre-workout business.


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 3, 2011)

HEMO RAGE UC gives you tunnel vision! LOL But seriously its awesome


----------



## ksundry77 (May 3, 2011)

Jack3d is hands down one of my favorite pwo products....I recently started stacking it with Yok3d, total energy burst and I can really tell a difference in the quality of my workouts.  Plus the overall buzz is great


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

OttoRocket11 said:


> HEMO RAGE UC gives you tunnel vision! LOL But seriously its awesome


 
really? damn i thought it was a pile of crap



TampaSRT said:


> Controlled Labs White Flood. Had a coupon for Assault, so I am getting ready to give that a try just to switch it up. Some people will say pre-workout sups are garbage, but when you are 40 years old, work all day and are raising a teenage girl, you just need a little pick me up before the gym sometimes


 
white flood is alright when taken at like 3 scoops pre and 2 scoops intra bit other than that i don't think it adds anything.

DARK RAGE!!!!!!!! now that is some jacked up shit!! if anyone doesn't think its the dogs bollocks they have issues! hell it makes some of my gym bros vomit just from the stims and shit in a half serving !!

but seriously just try it you'll never look back, no way no how


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 3, 2011)

Not sure if I want to be throwing up solely from the stim effects, but I'm curious to give Dark Rage a look-see.


----------



## T.R.U (May 4, 2011)

i use jack3d and love it.


----------



## oufinny (May 4, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Lit Up or Mesomorph for stim-based
> Premax for non-stim
> 
> If I go the stim route, I add 15g of MAP to it.



Meso is very good, I am having some very high quality workouts on it, definitely something to consider as it is a true 1 scoop pre-workout. 

Edit - The stim complex in it is the best that has both caffeine and 1,3 dimethyl in it.  Nothing so far less Meso has given no crash and no libido loss like this does.  1,3 normally kills my libido, whatever is in Meso makes that a non-issue which I believe is a huge selling point.


----------



## boxingorilla (May 4, 2011)

T.R.U said:


> i use jack3d and love it.



Jack3d has been a great product for me as well...was a little skeptical at first, seems people either love or hate USPlabs, but I've personally found that it gets me motivated to workout and increases my strength, even after a long day at work


----------



## Rodja (May 4, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Meso is very good, I am having some very high quality workouts on it, definitely something to consider as it is a true 1 scoop pre-workout.
> 
> Edit - The stim complex in it is the best that has both caffeine and 1,3 dimethyl in it.  Nothing so far less Meso has given no crash and no libido loss like this does.  1,3 normally kills my libido, whatever is in Meso makes that a non-issue which I believe is a huge selling point.



I leave my 1,3 usage for days that I'll either really need it or the days where I'm dragging.


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 4, 2011)

nothing on the planet compared to eca pre workout


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 4, 2011)

1mr..jacked3d..or c4 all good though


----------



## T.R.U (May 4, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> 1mr..jacked3d..or c4 all good though




Yup. Those three are really good. 1mr is real real good


----------



## AndrewGB (May 4, 2011)

BSN NoXplode +1


----------



## Chubby (May 4, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Not sure if I want to be throwing up solely from the stim effects, but I'm curious to give Dark Rage a look-see.


Dark Rage is very strong.  Once I bought three packets of it from GNC for pre workout.  After taking one packet preworkout I felt like I was going to pass out or die while I was in the  middle of workout.  The next day I took only half packet and I felt just fine.


----------



## TampaSRT (May 5, 2011)

AndrewGB said:


> BSN NoXplode +1


NO assplode


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 5, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Dark Rage is very strong. Once I bought three packets of it from GNC for pre workout. After taking one packet preworkout I felt like I was going to pass out or die while I was in the middle of workout. The next day I took only half packet and I felt just fine.


 
Yea man, that shit had me jawin like a mother.


----------



## jojojojo (May 6, 2011)

my favorite is "the Real Deal" you can only get it off their website. just read the label, they dont hide behind a proprietary blend and tell you the amount of every ingredient. its basic and get the job done without a bunch of hype


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 6, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> nothing on the planet compared to eca pre workout


 
That's true to an extent, if we're talking strictly stim effects, but ECA alone doesn't have an effect of your lactate threshold or ATP production, which is only achieved with beta alanine and creatine, also, ECA is so high in stim intensity that it tends to wear on the adrenals much sooner, raise cortisol much sooner, which ultimatly leads to lowered testosterone, as cortisol and test have an inverse relationship.  If putting on more muscle is a concern, ECA is a good way to sabatoge that, but if cutting sheer "weight" is your prime concern, then yeah, ECA is king.


----------



## huge_quads (May 9, 2011)

When I need to break a strength PR, I go with Jack3d. If I am looking for cell volumization, I stick with good ol creatine monohydrate and controlled labs glycergrow.


----------



## mber (May 9, 2011)

I like C4 and the Jack3d, i mix a scoop of each into a bottle and add some BCAA.   Works really good for me. mxing the orange C4 and the lemon lime jack3d actually taste pretty damn good.


----------



## Himik (May 9, 2011)

I used to take NOXplode, but lately, i have switched to 200mg caffeine and loving it.


----------



## Mooksman (May 10, 2011)

new animal rage by universal is good


----------



## jmccracken16 (May 10, 2011)

At the risk of sounding like a frat boy (haha), Jack3d has become one of my favorite pre workout supplements, love the energy and the focus I get...I'm usually pretty sensitive to stimulant, but started out w small doses and it's been a very clean energy w/o jitters.


----------



## oufinny (May 10, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I leave my 1,3 usage for days that I'll either really need it or the days where I'm dragging.



I cycle the stims I take that have it in it for that reason, I get de-sensitized to it quickly but since I take Mesomorph only 4 days a week, I do just fine on it and get the same kick in the ass I got from day one.


----------



## oufinny (May 10, 2011)

jmccracken16 said:


> At the risk of sounding like a frat boy (haha), Jack3d has become one of my favorite pre workout supplements, love the energy and the focus I get...I'm usually pretty sensitive to stimulant, but started out w small doses and it's been a very clean energy w/o jitters.



Jack3d is still a very effective pre-workout if you need a strong stim kick and a good amount of creatine/beta-alanine.  I don't get great pumps off it at all and sometimes you can get carried away with it, but I always have a bottle around for cardio and the occasional resistance session when I want to change things up.


----------



## IronAddict (May 10, 2011)

I've tried just about every pre WO supp. out there, and Jack3d was my hands down fave. 

But, I just picked up a tub of CTD labs; Noxipro. And this stuff works as good as, or just a bit better than Jack3d, with only 2 small scoops in 8 oz of water.

I would recommend this to anyone wanting to try a good PW supp., or just to add variety to their pw supplementation.


----------



## tommygunz (May 10, 2011)

Some people will believe anything, PW's only contain a tiny bit of the active ingredients the rest is crap. Save a bundle buy a few things online in bulk and make your own. One of my fav's is 2.5 gm AAKG, $15 for 500 grams and 1.5 gm Kre-Alkalyn, $20 for 300 grams and 2- 100mg caffeine pills, $7 per 100. Not being sucked in, priceless.


----------



## huge_quads (May 10, 2011)

Jack3d + Yok3d + GlycerGrow! Good energy, strength, and pumps!


----------



## USMC (May 19, 2011)

My body got used to Jack3D before I was even done the can. Switched to Cellucor's C4 with their M5 as a Intra and has been great. Just my .02


----------



## Chubby (May 19, 2011)

Only thing I don't like about preworkout is those artificial colours:Blue#5  Yellow #3 or something like these. I drink it so suspiciously.


----------



## SuperLift (May 19, 2011)

jacked and noxipro are both pretty good. I just tried dymatize xpand for the first time and I love this stuff!


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 19, 2011)

Very helpful thread.  I wasn't aware of what C4 was until I read it here.  I thought Mesomorph was the only pre-workout with creatine nitrate.  

and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## tyzero89 (May 19, 2011)

im a big fan of assault. its got a solid profile and tastes amazing.


----------



## OutWhey (May 20, 2011)

*Power Chews Pre-workout BOOST great and easy to use on the go!!!*

These things are GREAT to bring to the gym and not have to hassle with powders.
4 Power chew PreWO???s and a few Power chew bcaa???s and your set for a great workout!
No need to hassle with powders at the gym; you can throw a few of these in a baggie next to your towels and run out the door.
But it???s not just the ease of them it???s the quality!
Power Chews Pre-Workout is engineered with 6 of the purest, hardest-hitting, and fastest-acting pre-workout ingredients.
No BS filler or (could do this or that) extracts, it???s to the point and powerful!
If you're tired of pre-workouts that deliver the kind of stimulant-crashes that kick your butt, this is where Power Chews Pre-Workout gets crazy.
???Power Chews Pre-Workout is engineered with Micro-Detonation Technology.
Here's how it works:
This nano-inspired technology allows bio-molecules to be "programmed" and detonate off layers filled with a key energizing ingredient at strategic point???s pre, during, and post workout. (basically time released) This lets you experience all of the wicked training intensity...without falling victim to the post workout stimulant crash experienced with other formulas.???
Sounds good to me.
These will help you transform the way you look, feel, and perform in the gym...and out of the gym too.
The basics of what in these great powerchews are:
*Creapure/ creatine monohydrate
*beta alanine
*pharmaceutical grade AAKG
*1,3-Dimethylamylamine
*caffeine
* Glucuronolactone

If you ask me this is a GREAT Pre-WO stack and easy to use on-the-go.
Normally I need to mix up 5 or 6 powders up into my PreWO.
Well that???s fine is I have nothing to do and am not in a rush or going anywhere.
But if I???m on the run to the gym or just DON???T have the time to be messing with mixing up powders, I can grab a few Power chew Pre-WO???s and even a few Power chew bcaa???s also and run out the door! 

I would strongly recommend theses to ANYONE, even if you???re not on the run kind of person but if you are, then EVEN BETTER!
Here???s a link to the Power chews Pre-workout and Also Power chews bcaa since I feel they are GREAT stacked together.
Links:
http://www.needtobuildmuscle.com/sto...aa-s--p88.html
http://www.needtobuildmuscle.com/sto...-out--p87.html


----------



## ciboloman (May 20, 2011)

i used dark rage for a bit, but it really messed me up.  anyone else have this issue?


----------



## SuperLift (May 20, 2011)

Also, Muscle Marinade by Purus Labs is just ridiculous. Its probably my FAV pre-workout drink on the market. Gonna pick one up after I finish my xpand.  Cant beat the price either. $30 and you never need more than 1 scoop!

Muscle Marinade


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 20, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> Also, Muscle Marinade by Purus Labs is just ridiculous. Its probably my FAV pre-workout drink on the market. Gonna pick one up after I finish my xpand.  Cant beat the price either. $30 and you never need more than 1 scoop!
> 
> Muscle Marinade



Muscle Marinade looks like a great product, but is there a stim effect in there?  I looked at the ingredient profile and their energy complex is this:



> *ATP Resynthesis/Intracelluar Carnosine-Anserine Boosting/Myocellular Power & Endurance Complex**ATP Resynthesis/Intracelluar Carnosine-Anserine Boosting/Myocellular Power & Endurance Complex*


*

Though I'm well aware of the role of ATP and its correlation to energy, nothing in there looks to be a stim. [P.S. I don't know why the text took on this bold font; couldn't get rid of it]
*


----------



## graeme6810 (May 22, 2011)

jac3ked is great, no explode felt nothing


----------



## Daft205 (May 22, 2011)

I've been hearing a lot of feedback about n2kts- people rave about how "strong" it is. Also the new powerchew pwo looks great too( also gets a ton praise regarding it's strength- if you like products with a strong stim effect these are both great choices.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

just listen to your favorite pump-up music yo


----------



## JMRQ (May 23, 2011)

Himik said:


> I used to take NOXplode, but lately, i have switched to 200mg caffeine and loving it.



Me too... I just pop a pill and it brings me up


----------



## OutWhey (May 23, 2011)

JMRQ said:


> Me too... I just pop a pill and it brings me up


 I always like to taste somethign..lol that why I will stick with the Powerchews


----------



## Diesel618 (May 23, 2011)

I don't do well with stims, but my fav was Superpump 250. I've tried Jack3d, no-xplode, 1-mr and a couple others

I'm currently all about green magnitude. Not so much of a pre-workout as a straight creatine product, but its def made me stronger since coming off my cycle. I'm almost back up to my PR's during my cycle. And no stimmed out jittery feelings.


----------



## Daft205 (May 25, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> I always like to taste somethign..lol that why I will stick with the Powerchews



Yep... Them suckers taste like candy.


----------



## TampaSRT (May 25, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> im a big fan of assault. its got a solid profile and tastes amazing.


I had a good coupon for this so I picked some up. Works pretty well, but I am pretty stim tolerant. The green apple taste like candy.


----------



## WideLoad (Jun 1, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> NO assplode


 
Agreed! Uncontrollable shits. Fuckin awesome.


----------



## ftsteven22 (Jun 1, 2011)

I recently tried the new Ignitro by Interactive Nutrition.  By far the best tasting pre-workout ive had along with great pumps/focus.


----------



## bmason1122 (Jun 9, 2011)

jacked 3d


----------



## yerg (Jun 9, 2011)

OATS n PROTEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  maybe some BCAAs to sip on during...


----------



## JMRQ (Jun 9, 2011)

NO-Xplod or Jacked

Ephedrine

Caffeine


----------



## minimal (Jun 9, 2011)

I make my own... it's cheaper and i'd like to how much of each ingredient i'm actually getting.  

Current regimen:
1,3-Dimethylamylamine (25mg)
Caffeine (150mg)
Creatine (5g)
Beta Alanine (3g)
L-Tyrosine (2g)


----------



## mich29 (Jun 9, 2011)

I tried a shot of ass lightning(its a quick energy shot drink) the other day and was pretty impressed with the boost and the taste.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is a short review/blog im doing about Razor 8 blast powder.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/131635-razor-8-simple-log-review.html


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 10, 2011)

well.. people here have been pushing the drinks.. I can suggest something that may be easier and just as effective.. From what I've read Dexaprine, a fat burner, can be timed prior to your workout and you'll be flying through it.. If you find something with a similar ingredient profile for cheaper.. then it's likely worth it.. pills are easier to take anyway...

Jack3d sucks.. I had to take 3 scoops to feel it.. and I'm not stim sensitive really.. I took a single scoop of Hemorage black and it was amazing.. C4 made my heart freak out.. I nearly passed out mid workout.. Yohimbe ftw


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2011)

All-Out by Beyond Nutrition. Epic focus and energy, no crash. What else do you need?

NO Explode is pretty good too, but sometimes it makes me shit myself


----------



## TampaSRT (Jun 10, 2011)

mich29 said:


> I tried a shot of ass lightning(its a quick energy shot drink) the other day and was pretty impressed with the boost and the taste.


Not sure what ass lightning is, but it doesn't sound pleasant!


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 10, 2011)

I used 3 pills of a product called Combustion.. I was impressed... worked better than Jacked and was just under the energy I got from Hemorage


----------



## mich29 (Jun 11, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> Not sure what ass lightning is, but it doesn't sound pleasant!


its actually pretty good it has a berry flavor to it.it doesn't taste like the name which is a good thing  nice clean boost and no crash afterward. its gives you a boost without feeling all stimed out.


----------



## racerj782002 (Jun 14, 2011)

jack3d has been the best one I've tried.  Others just don't compare.


----------



## aalester85 (Jun 15, 2011)

racerj782002 said:


> jack3d has been the best one I've tried.  Others just don't compare.



I agree...although so many people hate on Jack3d, I've never gotten such a good workout, keeps my energy through the roof and I come down without a crash


----------



## To_The_Top (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been taking noxipro pretty consistently for about my last 3 supplement orders. To change it up a bit I bought some zip fizz from SAMs and it has provided a great substitute so my body can recover and drop the nitrous tolerance that has built up. Try it!


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the stim based ones


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 28, 2011)

C4 by Cellucor has given me excellent energy and pretty outstanding pumps.


----------



## MrKeenan (Jul 3, 2011)

Hemo rage i'm loving at the moment, always loved jack 3d. 

Can't see how anyone could think NO xplode is a decent preworkout, its about as effective as me drinking my cats piss


----------



## Jeff the Repper (Jul 3, 2011)

heavy stim :

EC stack
Omega Sports Flashover

mild stim:

APP Nut Lit-Up
XF Vengeance

non stim :

Ultima and/or Pump-Bol


----------



## S_walker (Jul 3, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/132601-platinum-acg3-pre-workout.html

been using this^^^^


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

celucore has a new pre workout formula called m5 and it allows you to customize your workouts its a 2 formula stack which allows you to control the amount of energy and pump your looking for


----------



## bigger biceps (Dec 20, 2011)

dexaprine from i-force nutition. But be careful, it gives you a crash when you start with a whole pill the first times. Take a half the first week.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 20, 2011)

Coffee for me


----------



## mack777 (Dec 20, 2011)

no shotgun is ok but for energy wise 200mg of caffeine with a couple of ephedrine pills is good


----------



## mack777 (Dec 20, 2011)

oooo i forgot to mention sometimes waxy maize is good enough gives a good pump too


----------



## blazer69 (Dec 21, 2011)

1mr is my fav for sure.


----------



## colochine (Dec 21, 2011)

blazer69 said:


> 1mr is my fav for sure.



Good stuff but kinda pricey. 

Coffee is my goto.


----------



## btex34n88 (Dec 21, 2011)

NitraFlex (GAT) and KreAklyn


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Dec 21, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> NitraFlex (GAT) and KreAklyn



Got some samples of the nitrflex at the Europa earlier this year. That stuff is for real!!


----------



## Davidgreenwood (Dec 27, 2011)

I've learned a good deal from your website. 

Sharjah hotels 
sharjah hotel apartments 
hotel apartments sharjah


----------

